# Почему не укрыть нервные корешки крышкой при грыже?



## Осипов Сергей (30 Дек 2011)

Есть ли такой хирургический метод лечения, когда нервные корешки просто изолируются от грыжи некоей биоинертной крышкой, то бишь грыжа остается, но не давит на корешки?


----------



## abelar (30 Дек 2011)

Потому, что лечение - это поиск, нахождение и устранение причин, приводящих к возникновению грыжи.
Именно по-этому, в наборе детских кубиков буквы "Й", "У", "Х" расположены на одном кубике. Для профилактики....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2011)

, сразу видна вторая врачебная профессия! Подмечено тонко.
А вообще раньше укрывали, спиралькой специальной, но эффективность таже.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (31 Дек 2011)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Есть ли такой хирургический метод лечения, когда нервные корешки просто изолируются от грыжи некоей биоинертной крышкой, то бишь грыжа остается, но не давит на корешки?


 
Раз пошёл такой разбор полётов, можно и я задам вопрос!   Есть ли такой хирургический метод лечения, когда восполенный черевеобразный отросток (аппендицит) закрывают от брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства специальным герметичным резервуаром!
.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Янв 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> расположены на одном кубике. Для профилактики....


 
Респект, порвало, давно так не ржал в Новый год)))))))


----------



## abelar (1 Янв 2012)

Сразу трое очень Уважаемых коллег заценили мое скромное выступление..... то, значит. Новый 2012 год будет удачным. Друзья! желаю вам,чтобы в новом году тяжелых пациентов было поменьше, а простых - побольше! Желаю, чтобы "психосоматика" неуклонно кренилась в сторону "соматики"! Уверен, что если в конце 2012 года что-то и будет, то мы будем в первых рядах тех, кому ОН скажет:" Нет уж, господа хорошие! оставайтесь-ка вы тут.
Профессионалы? Грамотные? Шибко умные? - вот и соответствуйте! "


----------

